# My Perfect Bucks Offseason



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Ok...I have been doing some thinking, and if I could funnel this idea to Larry Harris somehow, I guarantee he would do it!

1) Trade Michael Redd to the Portland Trail Blazers for Nick Van Exel and the #3 Overall Pick.

2) Waive Nick Van Exel, clearing the 12.7 million dollars on his deal.

3) Trade #3 overall, Calvin Booth, and Mo Williams to Atlanta Hawks for #2 overall, Tony Delk, and Peja Drobnajk (I think they would do it...their PG situation would be solved with Paul/Williams..still need a big though).

4) Draft Andrew Bogut and Marvin Williams #1 and #2. Draft Jawad Williams #36.

5) Sign Free Agent Ray Allen (5 yrs/$55 million)

6) Resign Gadz (4 yrs/ $20 million) and Zaza (4 yrs/ $12 million)

Our depth chart:

PG: TJ Ford/Tony Delk (serviceable)
SG: Ray Allen/Desmond Mason/Reece Gaines
SF: Marvin Williams/Desmond Mason(6th Man)/Jawad Williams
PF: Joe Smith/ Zaza Pachulia/ Jawad Williams
C: Andrew Bogut/ Dan Gadzuric/ Peja Drobnajk (better than Booth for the $$$)

Salaries:
TJ Ford- (2.3)
Tony Delk- (3.3)
Ray Allen- (11)
Reece Gaines- (1.2)
Marvin Williams- (3)
Desmond Mason- (7.2)
Jawad Williams- (.5)
Joe Smith- (6.3)
Zaza Pachulia- (3)
Andrew Bogut- (3.5)
Dan Gadzuric- (5)
Peja Drobnajk (3.1)

This adds up to $49.4 million....we would be able to go over the cap to re-sign Gadz and Zaza. The new cap will probably be $48 million. With Joe Smith, Tony Delk, Reece Gaines and Peja Drobnajk coming off the books within 2 years, that will give us around 13 million dollars in caproom. If we don't decide to resign Dez (but I want to), that will give us an additional 8 million dollars, and we would have around 20 million dollars to spend with a foundation of:

PG: TJ Ford/________
SG: Ray Allen/___________
SF: Marvin Williams/ Jawad Williams
PF: _________/Zaza Pachulia
C: Andrew Bogut/ Dan Gadzuric

WOW. Who can argue with this depth chart? We have the Superstar in Marvin, the sweet-shooting of Ray-Ray, the dominant inside presence of Bogut, the exciting PG play of TJ, and caproom to improve it! If Jawad can turn into a quality 6th man, that would be even sweeter! In my scenario, this would be 2 seasons from now, and both Bogut and Williams will have probably developed significantly, and are both able to produce on a winning team. The 2 years also gives time for the team to build chemistry.

Also, for people skeptical about Ray Allen, I personally think Ray is going to be able to fufill the length of his contract....he is that good. In 2 years, when we would have the $$$ to spend, he will be 32, and I definitly think he would have 3 more good/great seasons left in him.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

hey, its your offseason


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

if we waive van exel, aren't we still responsible for paying him if no one picks him up? thus giving us no room to resign gadz and zaza... I'm not sure exactly how it would work, but well-thought out nonetheless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Too unrealistic. He'd prolly say it was a pipe dream to even try. Better off trying to keep Redd for that money because Ray Allen won't even resign with the Sonics for that kind of money.

And say Bogut and Marvin don't become what their potential has indicated? Altho Marvin having the biggest chance at becoming great.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> if we waive van exel, aren't we still responsible for paying him if no one picks him up? thus giving us no room to resign gadz and zaza... I'm not sure exactly how it would work, but well-thought out nonetheless.


actually, hirsch, he has a team option that is a free 12 million cap-off trade lever. Geez, what were you thinking. If there were negative rep, I would give you some. I hate idiot posters who don't know what theyre talking about.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

This deal would be absolutely phenomenal! You should fax it to Harris at the Bucks office....no, seriously!


I love it... :makeadeal I would sign off on it...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

hirschmanz said:


> actually, hirsch, he has a team option that is a free 12 million cap-off trade lever. Geez, what were you thinking. If there were negative rep, I would give you some. I hate idiot posters who don't know what theyre talking about.


Actually, both of you are wrong.:biggrin:

He agreed at one point to make the last year of his contract unguaranteed to help Dallas a few years ago. If there was a team option, we would have to pick it up before we could trade him. As it is, his team can cut him by Jan 10th and owe him nothing.

The big problem is that if Redd gets a contract anywhere close to what he deserves, he'll have BYC status and be much harder to trade. If you can find a way, sign me up.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> Actually, both of you are wrong.:biggrin:
> 
> He agreed at one point to make the last year of his contract unguaranteed to help Dallas a few years ago. If there was a team option, we would have to pick it up before we could trade him. As it is, his team can cut him by Jan 10th and owe him nothing.
> 
> The big problem is that if Redd gets a contract anywhere close to what he deserves, he'll have BYC status and be much harder to trade. If you can find a way, sign me up.


Thanks, we'll get it right next time. Either way, that plan is still so off the wall that I can hardly get my head around it.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Why would Redd accept a trade?? I know I know a few more millions. Not going to happen.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

jg said:


> Why would Redd accept a trade?? I know I know a few more millions. Not going to happen.


Yeah....this scenario probably wouldn't go down...that it is why its my perfect offseason...I am sure it's not even close to what will go down.....


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> This deal would be absolutely phenomenal! You should fax it to Harris at the Bucks office....no, seriously!
> 
> 
> I love it... :makeadeal I would sign off on it...


You were ready to sign off on a complete different offseason just days ago. You'd probably sign off on a Redd for Gerald Wallace deal. MilBucksFan2TheCore is a liability for Bucks fans everywhere! :curse: 

That would be nice for the Bucks to get the 1 & 2 picks. Good idea.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well good news guys, I just read in the CBA Chad Ford article he just put up on ESPN.com that the Salary Cap will be increased from 48% of league revenue to 51% and that the cap next year should be around 50 Million! Which is why we need to do this.....

Draft Marvin Williams #1
Do not resign Michael Redd
Trade Dez and #36 for Mo Pete and the #7 (honestly, I think Toronto would consider it because they couldn't get anything better than Dez at #7 guaranteed)
Sign Tyson Chandler in Free Agency (I have begun a love affiar with this guy, but he's SO GOOD defensively and his offense just keeps comming along)
Draft Joey Graham at #7
Resign Gadz, but not Zaza (i love him, but he isn't needed)

PG: TJ Ford/Mo Williams
SG: Mo Pete/Reece Gaines
SF: Marvin Williams/Joey Graham
PF: Tyson Chandler/Joe Smith
C: Dan Gadzuric/Calvin Booth

Plus I think we have cap room left and a ton for next year. The only hitch is that Mo Pete I believe would have to resign with Toronto for the same amount of money, but that is an all NBA caliber defensive team, although we probably wouldn't be able to score at all. I guess that's what Mo Pete is for.


----------

